
Notion hits $2B valuation in new raise - alokrai
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/01/notion-hits-2-billion-valuation-in-new-raise/
======
zapttt
who pay for a service like what they offer?!

makes no sense. unless they have the best salesman in the universe for a very
niche market like legal or health. is that the case?

